# Re David Brown tractor



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi can anyone please tell me if the David Brown tractor I am pretty sure it’s 70 hp it has the front end loader has the cup or dish Welch plug on the rear of the cylinder head and how do I get the old one out the hole is 1 inch thank you


----------



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Its a David brown 12-10 model LF12


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

The earlier 1210 tractors had a 1 inch disc welch (or core) plug in the back of the head. Use a screw drier, punch or small chisel to drive into and through replug and then lever it out to remove.

Later series may have a cup welch plug, I am not sure.

Replace with a stainless steel plug, much longer service life.

To get to the plug in the head you will have to remove the fuel tank.

The 1210 also has a plug in the rear of the block. That placement is not so kind. If that plug has to be replaced the gearbox and the flywheel have to come out to gain access. I know, I am the bearer of good tidings in 2019 and just full of sweetness and light.

DB 1210 provide a very good tractor.


----------

